# Kura (My one and only Fursona)



## ShadowEon (Mar 1, 2009)

*Kura the Mightyena (My Only Fursona.)*

General Information:
Name:Kura(Pronounced "cure-a") (Has no middle name or surname)
Sex:Female
Age:18 (Birthday is same as mine, March 15th ,we also are the same age)
Species: Mightyena (wolf)

Appearance:
Height: "5'6"
Weight: 114lbs
Eye color: Ice like blue
Claws: Thin but sort of thick, can extend and are black in color.
Hair: Black
Fur: Light gray and Black

Personal info:
Orientation:Bisexual (Male Preference)
Cup Size: B
Mates:None
Master: Shen
Dom/sub? : Submissive but will stop one from doing something she doesn't like.

Other info:
Religion- Kura has no official religion due to the way she grew up and a few other reasons but has some christian beliefs.

History of Kura:
Not all that long ago, there was a group of Mightyena, they lived in a way similar to the native American Indians. They were more modern in some ways but they kept a lot of traditional aspects of life. The leader and his wife were having a cub, this was a pretty big event since any cubs born to them were royalty amongst the clan. They had a few already, two males and one female, most in their mid teens now, one male was young too though.

 When the fourth was born, she was beautiful, but she had some odd aspects to her. The leader was a bit hesitant to welcome her at first but was going to ignore her ears and how her claws were black (since this has happened before). Then a few weeks later, when she opened her eyes he knew she was truly an omen to keep. Her eyes, were ice like blue , it almost seemed like she was blind, but she wasnâ€™t. He knew that his wife most likely slept with some other creature and this new cub was the in bred result.

 So, one night, when she was about four months old, he grabbed her by the scruff of her neck while all others were sleeping. The little cub, simply named Kura, looked to her father but he said nothing until they were far out in the forest. Her father than put her down, he planned to kill her but couldnâ€™t really find himself able to do it. He slashed her face and threw her against a tree.  He told her â€œNever return Kura.â€ And then he walked back in the forest, knowing heâ€™d never see her again. She slept were she was injured and the next morning, wandered the forest, knowing to heed her fatherâ€™s words. That day, her father let his blood covered claw be shown to all there, sorrowfully saying that Kura had been killed by an outsider, and he tried to save her but alas could not.

 For many years, Kura lived in the forest, doing her best to survive, this was only possible due to the fact that Kura was extremely resilient. When she was about eight years old, she wandered into a town, finding a pretty yet long since abandoned home in a wheat field. She lived there and continued her way of living until she was twelve.

 She then managed to get a job and lived the same as any other every day person. To this day she never saw her clan again and still bares a scar from her fatherâ€™s attack.

Personality: A quiet, kindly creature with a sense of innocence. She can bite or show other aggression but she will not do this without reason, she may nip gently for fun at times due to this being a trait of her species.She is loyal and protective despite a sort of small size.  She may be cutesy but she can be very serious and is aware of the perverse world, she can be slightly perverse herself sometimes .At times she can be timid.

Other notes:
-Kura has a feral form she can turn into,she can speak like she can in her true anthro form and can be understood by all species.She retains her hair and ability to extend her claws and teeth. She is the size of a large greyhound in this form and is larger than a normal wolf.

-Kura does not have a mate due to my boyfriend not being a furry/having a fursona. She will remain unmated unless my boyfriend was to come up with a fursona,which is unlikely. So she won't be your character's pretend mate,k?

- Kura is omnivorous leaning towards vegetarian. She refuses to hunt or otherwise take the life of another animal regardless of the reason (generally speaking).

Interests (Same as me ^,^) : Anime,pop culture,art,computer relating things,music,punk/emo/similar culture,etc.

Theme song:  "Much Like Falling" By Flyleaf & "I Can Tell" By Saosin

Favorite colors: Blue,silver, neon green, hot pink, and black.

Voice sounds like:
Speaking- My own voice possibly or unknown other person. (Haven't decided yet.)
Singing-Lacey Mosley(from Flyleaf)


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 24, 2009)

Pics of her done by others(Listed in Order in which they were done):

(Anthro)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1862393/ (By Swiftcutter)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2737037/ (By Cho)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2357706/ (By BiggestIdiotEver)
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee46/RachelChan1994/Kura customs and Art/Anthro/fondufixed.jpg (By Fondu,inked by me)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2444817 (By Lycan90)
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...ustoms and Art/Anthro/Kuranthromrmongoose.jpg (By MrMongoose)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2479411/ (By Birdiemon)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2555813(By Erdmann)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4645728/ (By Pudding0728)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5239067/ (By Falvie)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5275680/ (By Sweetvixsin)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5441094 (By CinaCune)

(Feral)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2867201/ (By Sam-SRA)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2867207/ (By Thewolfgirl90 of chickensmoothie.com)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2867225/ (By SilverSkittle on DeviantART)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2879715/ (By Tru of chickensmoothie.com)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3010996/ (By Shima Luan)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3159466/ (By Notti)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3250553/ (By NeonDonkeyKong)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3393776/ (By NoSleepJinx on DeviantART)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3378173 (By FujinAi)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5239067/ (By Falvie)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5383571/ (By Moon-Fallwolf/Vorewolf)

(Ref Sheets)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2867136/ (By DragonFoxDemon)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3253466/ (By Sambuca- this is the most accurate one, use this for reference.)

(Icons)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2053193/ (By Caitsith511)
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/... customs and Art/Icons/starekuraiconlarge.png (By Xainy)
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/... customs and Art/Icons/shadoweonicon400px.jpg (By Bakuchiku)

(Badges)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2904587/ (By Fruiit_the_Bat)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2585289/ (By Ginger_Fish666)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2886797 (By Shadowpelt)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3167986 (By Juubi)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4686676/ (By -/-)
(Digital Only) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3305752 (By hooks-for-teeth)

(As another Species)
Griffin/"Floof"-  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2588739/ (By Kookybat)
My Little Pony (new style)- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5192579 (By Natsu-cat)

-Please note that these are not all entirely accurate ^^; -


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

Awww I like the history, it shows a strength of will and body.
It's in a way similar to Ran-Ik's story (Ran-Ik being my fursona's name)
I'll have to write his profile up sometime so you can read.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 27, 2009)

D Void said:


> Awww I like the history, it shows a strength of will and body.
> It's in a way similar to Ran-Ik's story (Ran-Ik being my fursona's name)
> I'll have to write his profile up sometime so you can read.



Um thank you and okay.^^


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 27, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> General Information:
> Age:15 (Birthday is same as mine, March 15th)



Don't become a senator. 

I'm still working on Ziggy's profile myself...


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 27, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Don't become a senator.
> 
> I'm still working on Ziggy's profile myself...



Well,I wasn't planning on it but why?Did something bad happen of my birthdate?o_o


----------



## Sukizar (Jun 12, 2010)

I love your fursona! I can tell you took time to really create an amazing background and heart/personality. Great job!!


----------



## Jelly (Jun 12, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Well,I wasn't planning on it but why?Did something bad happen of my birthdate?o_o


 
beware the ides of march


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 3, 2011)

Sukizar said:


> I love your fursona! I can tell you took time to really create an amazing background and heart/personality. Great job!!


 
(Sorry I'm so late on checking up on this thread again ><.) Gosh thank you, I don't know if I'd call it amazing but I did take time and care creating this. <3



Jelly said:


> beware the ides of march


 
Oh yeah, forgot about that. What an unfortunate event to match with my birthday...


----------

